# Pedreguer?



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Just wondered if anyone knows this place? We have the chance to rent a villa there and use it as our base for looking around. Thanks.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Although I do not know it well we have visited several times. It is a lovely little place quite traditional but close to many expat areas. Sounds like a good place as a base for looking around giving easy access to some of the very popular resorts and villages


----------

